# Help - local ISP Mail riddled with nasties.



## youngbd1 (Jul 2, 2001)

Situ: Moved to small town, signed up with local ISP. eMail from ISP is
riddled with 'port sniffers' (according to Little Snitch) from Korea and
Japan - riding in with the eMail.

Contacted 'technical support' - when advised I am a Mac User who gets
alarms (Little Snitch) with either duplicate eMails (one of which I can
read), or 1 eMail which is blank ... no resolution suggestions / 'shrug'.

Situ: On my balcony, is a Bell (Express Vu?) satellite dish - minus
electronics - wired into my house.

While I can - with effort - bypass the shortcomings of the local ISP and
get the text of incoming eMails ... my question is:

Can I contact Bell and get Internet via the existing dish? (Assume cost
is no object.) I don't really want TV via this method.

Basically, all I want (via Bell) is Internet (and eMail).

Can I do that? Given, cost is no object - any 'anecdotes' out there, I should
be aware of?

Thanks muchly.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

AFAIK Bell doesn't provide internet by dish. You might want to look at Explornet.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Get a gmail address. Remove the settings for the ISP email from your computer. Point your Mac mail at gmail. Problem solved.

Nothing says you have to use the email provided by your ISP.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

winwintoo said:


> Get a gmail address. Remove the settings for the ISP email from your computer. Point your Mac mail at gmail. Problem solved.
> 
> Nothing says you have to use the email provided by your ISP.


use iCloud service by apple less headache than Gmail and you have proper spam control ..plus apple for tech support.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

FWIW As much as I dislike Yahoo, I use it because:

a) it's free
b) SPAM ends up in the SPAM folder and mail directed to me finds it's way to the in-box.

IOW their SPAM filters work. However for your own safety never reveal real personal info no matter which free provider you choose.


----------



## youngbd1 (Jul 2, 2001)

Bit by bit, all above 'issues' resolved. Ironically, technical 'sniffing' (thank you Little Snitch) blocked. Using Mail Junk / Not junk - and so on, reasonably effective. And getting a Gmail account was most helpful.
It turns out, the email 'service' (Squirrel) used by local ISP ... Security Certificate expires without renewal frequently. Read - days / weeks without eMail ... To be fair, the broadband access works effectively.
Small town - great people. But not all the dinosaurs are below ground - hi hi.
Thank you for your suggestions.


----------

